# General > Business >  £549K for Highland Communities

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*£549K for Highland Communities*

A scheme is to provide funding for projects that make a difference in local Scottish fishing communities, with up to £7.6 million to be shared out across 13 local authorities.    £4.2 million is available under Axis 4 the European Fisheries Fund, which the councils involved need to co-finance in order to access.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

